# NFPA CD's to Windows 7



## chris kennedy (May 14, 2010)

Has anyone here loaded a NFPA CD to a W7 machine? Tech support did not return my call. Whats the trick?

Thanks and have a great weekend.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 14, 2010)

According to the information I got from NFPA a couple of updates ago; they do not install the application that allowed you to drag and drop into the old associated file folder when you tree down the operating files to directly install them onto your hard drive anymore. You have to install it following the directions in the sleve and drag the shortcut icon onto the desktop and use the disk each time you want use it.


----------

